# Places to bowhunt in SW Ohio



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello everyone! I just moved to delhi in sw ohio and I was wondering if anyone knew of any decent places to bowhunt here in sw ohio? Anyone hunt eastfork? if so whats it like. thanks in advance.


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

I never hunted East Fork, a couple people I know do. I know during gun season it gets pretty crazy. I hunt Tranquility Pike in Adams County quite a bit. During gun season its a mad house, but for the most part you'll have the place almost to yourself in bow. The terrain is rolling hills with lots of thickets, overgrown fields, as well as crop fields, like beans and corn. Lots of creeks as well. I also do a lot of bow hunitn' in Pike Lake State Forest in Highland County. With over 12,000 acres theres lots of room for bow huntin' as well gun. The terrain there is steep hills, lots of creeks, pockets of pines, and cedars, as well as some pretty nasty thickets. Lots of oaks, and beech trees. I have seen quite a few bruisers, just haven't figured out a way to put an arrow in one. The forest area is quite often logged, and there are a couple cut-overs that are 2-3 years old, that are now producing excellent browse for the deer. I hoped I helped you a little. By the way I too live in South-West Ohio, and the drive to either place is about the same. Just about an hour and some change away!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Forget EastFork,I live across street.People everywhere,Go east to shawnee/Brush creek forest.It's a lil drive but worth it.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I was in Delhi a couple weeks ago and there is a lot of urban areas there.Do a little looking around


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm also lookinf to meet a new buddy or two, to shoot bows with maybe during the week. Anyone interested?


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm also lookinf to meet a new buddy or two, to shoot bows with maybe during the week. Anyone interested?


----------

